# Butt Bacon......



## daveomak (Mar 22, 2015)

I pulled the muscle group from the pork butt and cured them separately for bacon.... Cold smoked to get some great smoke flavor....   Sliced across the grain....    and what you see is what you get....
Doesn't taste exactly like bacon, but it's good.....     The muscle group I used for this is on the "fatty" side of the blade in the butt....   
 These are good for about anything you can think of....    I like them for BLT's.....













DSCF2079.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 22, 2015





... 













DSCF2081.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 22, 2015


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello Dave.  Those look darn good.  BLT's, smoked pork for beans, several uses.  Thanks for posting.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## allen (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Dave, It looks like a couple of pieces are missing, They do look good tho. I have 1 bone in pork shoulder roast to smoke but waiting for a sale on more so I can have a full smoker.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 24, 2015)

I had to do a taste test to see how much cooking they needed....   I did add some black pepper to kick it up a notch....


----------



## susieqz (Mar 24, 2015)

what cure did you use? wet or dry?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 24, 2015)

I used a dry cure rub....    the muscles were about 2.5" diameter...  
I was making sausage, from the butt, and pulled those muscle out for "Dollar" bacon slices...    Wish they tasted more like bacon...   
 Next time, if I think of it, I will brine/cure....  maybe that will help the bacon flavor....


----------



## timberjet (Mar 24, 2015)

Those look great dave. Yum! Gotta try bacon sometime soon.


----------



## dave17a (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't get it. How many butts is that?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 24, 2015)

Those are from separate muscle groups in a pork butt....   When you take the blade bone out you can find separate muscles in the meat .....


----------



## dave17a (Mar 26, 2015)

Awsome. Do the competition boys know this?


----------



## disco (Apr 2, 2015)

That is some fine looking bacon, Mr Omak!







Disco


----------



## daveomak (Apr 2, 2015)

dave17a said:


> Awsome. Do the competition boys know this?




In the store, they call it "cottage" bacon when it comes from the butt....  I think they know...  maybe not about pulling out the muscles...  but they looked good to me....   



Disco said:


> That is some fine looking bacon, Mr Omak!
> 
> :points1:
> 
> Disco



Thanks Disco....


----------

